# Anyone use the Mitsubishi HC1500 with VGA inputs?



## Harry Muscle (Jul 3, 2007)

I've read that the VGA input on the HC1500 isn't the best quality. Therefore I'm wondering if anyone here uses the VGA input and can comment on it? Specifically I've read that the projector does some scaling on the VGA signal no matter what settings you set and thus causes some fuzziness or softness that is especially visible with text and such.

I'm also wondering if someone could confirm for me if when using the VGA input the video adjustment settings are available? These would be tint, color, sharpness, etc.

And last if anyone has a screenshot of what this projector can do with a VGA input I would absolutely love :jump: to see it so I can get a better idea.

Thank you,
Harry


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Harry. This is not answering your question but why dont you just get you a video card that has DVI out on it???? (I'm assuming your are going from PC to your projector) That's what setup I'm running.....I think im using an Nvidia 8800 ....Dont remember exactly, (I'm at a friends house now)....I have 2 DVI outs on the back... I think you can get one for a little over a hundred bucks now........ I got me a 35ft DVI to HDMI cable running to my 4 port HDMI switch and then to my HC1500.....Couldnt be happier....Just a suggestion....


----------

